# Customcages.com ?



## jamesnyborg (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone ever do business with these guys or know anything about them? I'd like to take the easier route and buy a professionally made enclosure to be certain I don't screw up anything. Doesn't look like there is enough depth for an appropriate amount of substrate. What do you think?

http://www.customcages.com/index.cfm?do=detail&productid=41


----------



## tommyboy (Jul 30, 2012)

It's certainly very nice, however there definitely isn't enough height or depth in my opinion. If you are looking to house an adult tegu, 2 ft deep is a little tight. For that kind of money I know you could have something custom built that would more suit an adult. 6x3x3 or 8x4x4 are the most widely recommended. I have seen many people use a 96x24x24 with no obvious issues (other than being too small for a 4 foot tegu) but if you are willing to spend $750 plus shipping costs, I know you can get something more appropriately sized that will allow for deeper substrate and room to roam.


----------



## Skeetzy (Jul 30, 2012)

Honestly go on Craigslist and find a handy man looking for work. I found 5 within 2 minutes of looking, and had 5 price quotes in a hours time. I go to pick mine up in a week, and total cost will be about $550-600 depending on how much the plexiglass runs me. Had other guys quote me $650+, this guy was just slightly cheaper, but was so interested he actually looked up tegu's enough to talk to me about their care and housing for an hour.


----------



## ragnew (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd have to agree with tommyboy. The 2 ft depth and height definitely isn't enough. I recently purchased a 96x24x24 and I'm already in the stages of planning one that's larger. Biggest waste of money I've made in a long time. I'll more then likely bite the bullet and end up getting the 96x48x48 from the online source you linked in a little while here. Good thing about the entire thing is that I've got someone willing to buy the 96x24x24 when I'm all set to go with the new set up.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.cagesbydesign.com/t-majesticreptile.aspx Has fantastic decorative reptile, bird, imaginary friends, ect cages. But they cost a small fortune, I would relish buying one of those coffee table cages and put some box turtles in them.



Skeetzy said:


> Honestly go on Craigslist and find a handy man looking for work. I found 5 within 2 minutes of looking, and had 5 price quotes in a hours time.



That's cool, my dad and I build most of my cages. So far we've made a Tegu cage and a Gecko cage, I'm hoping my next build will be a larger cage for Baragon or a Bosc monitor. I bought some aquariums for cheap so I can get some small stuff, and not have to build. Our projects take a day to build the actual cage and each cage runs for $60 when buying supplies, but then I have to get accessories like lights and light fixtures, I prefer to do my own cages because I can make it exactly the way I want it.


----------

